# Ross barracudas ,ross apollos ,ross balloon tire or middle wieghts.



## jungleterry (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello ,my name is Terry and i am a collector of Ross bikes .Mainly the muscle bikes but always looking for other Ross bikes like the Super Deluxe or Special Deluxe put ou in the 50s and early 60s.Please let me know if you can help us out ,thank you very much Terry and Tammy .
Email address jungleterry@gmail.com  and or
text to (440)228-0291


ALSO COLLECTING NOW NICE CWC BIKES OR MURRAY From the 30s to mid 50s.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 10, 2014)

*i have a    ladies   ross*

have a nice bike it is a rider   not show room  condition  but   nice  with an unusal  babby  carrier on it  send  a  email and ill sund u a picture of it 26 inch ladies   bike,  it has a  blue dog  vintage babby seat on the handle bars
if ud like to see it  go  to  the gallery on the cabe go to  chucksoldbikes  albums   ((more chucksoldbikes)) that  album  all those bikes ar  for sale  most all of them
 chucksoldbikes on the cabe


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 10, 2014)

*ross bikes*

yes my email for pictures is jungleterry@gmail.com ,thank you


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 10, 2014)

Are you from PA? What attracts you to Ross bikes? There's a Ross Barracuda 3 speed on my local CL if you're interested, I'm in eastern PA.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 10, 2014)

*Ross bikes*

WE like ross bikes because we had them when we where kids and i feel they look just as cool as the rest.Some of the barracudas in our collection are super rare like The Beast with the futura bars and others .Thats the reason and also by doing one kind of bike you really learn all about them for sure.The one on craigs list is it a console shift .The newer barracudas from mid 73 on went with thumb shifters.All our bikes are from 65 to mid 73 .I need to add a picture or two to the gallery .Have to figure that out I'm new at this .Thx again Terry and Tammy


----------



## zedsn (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Terry, you could try the muscle bike forum if you are not a member yet. Ed.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 11, 2014)

What about Ross mountain bikes?


----------



## 63bike (Dec 11, 2014)

*Ross five speed frame..*

I have a Ross 5 speed frame . I can look I think its a Apollo.Grey in color original paint. LMK if you are interested . thanks Bob


----------



## 63bike (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry its a 20 inch frame if interested I can send pics to your email address. my email is robertdmorfey@yahoo.com please reply there on frame if interested. I would take 50.00 shipped to lower 48 states. thanks Bob


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2014)

*ross frame*



63bike said:


> Sorry its a 20 inch frame if interested I can send pics to your email address. my email is robertdmorfey@yahoo.com please reply there on frame if interested. I would take 50.00 shipped to lower 48 states. thanks Bob



Hi Bob ,i believe i have this bike already ,sounds like a gun metal gray apollo 5 speed should be a 76 model.Thank you very much for wanting to help .please keep me posted on any other ross .take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2014)

*ross*



JOEL said:


> What about Ross mountain bikes?




hello sorry we don't do the mountain bikes,muscle bikes mainly .thank you very much for asking


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 11, 2014)

jungleterry said:


> WE like ross bikes because we had them when we where kids and i feel they look just as cool as the rest.Some of the barracudas in our collection are super rare like The Beast with the futura bars and others .Thats the reason and also by doing one kind of bike you really learn all about them for sure.The one on craigs list is it a console shift .The newer barracudas from mid 73 on went with thumb shifters.All our bikes are from 65 to mid 73 .I need to add a picture or two to the gallery .Have to figure that out I'm new at this .Thx again Terry and Tammy




I'd love to see that Beast bike. I was just curious if you're from PA because I'm right outside of Allentown myself. I saw you like CWC bikes as well? Here's mine.. I love showing it off:o


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2014)

*nice bike*



Euphman06 said:


> I'd love to see that Beast bike. I was just curious if you're from PA because I'm right outside of Allentown myself. I saw you like CWC bikes as well? Here's mine.. I love showing it off:o




yes i do like the CWC bikes now too.I will post a picture of there beast when i can .Thanks for the pic.Terry


----------

